# 6.3A Upgrade enhances how?



## TimmyVan (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi all!

I see a lot of people talking about the new 6.3A upgrade - but, what features does this add to TiVo, or - what features does it remove?

If anyone has the upgrade, and sees differences - I'd certainly appreciate your views!

Thanks!


----------



## vdubuclet (Jul 20, 2003)

The ability to group "now playing" in folders and increase in guide and season pass speed


----------



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

TimmyVan said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I see a lot of people talking about the new 6.3A upgrade - but, what features does this add to TiVo, or - what features does it remove?
> 
> ...


The short anwer is:
1.) Folders -- multiple episodes of the same show appear in Now Showing as a single line, with a folder icon on the left, and the number of episodes in the folder is in parentheses, to the right of the title.

So, instead of:

The West Wing
The West Wing
The West Wing

You'll see:
The West Wing (3)

If you go into the folder, you'll see each of the three episodes listed by episode name:
"Pilot"
"Post Hoc, Ergo Propter Hoc"
"A Proportional Response"

2.) Much faster responses. I just got 6.3a today, and played w/ it for a few minutes, but had to go to work. One thing I noticed, I scheduled a Season Pass, and it was *fast*, like, right now. Done in less than a second. With 3.1.5.f, I may have waited anywhere from 30 seconds to a few minutes to schedule an SP.

Hope that helps,

-Mark


----------



## TimmyVan (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the quick replies - and answers to my question. My brother's stand alone TiVo has the show folders as a standard part of his software. I always thought it was a great thing to have ... and I'll be getting it soon now!

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Changing the season pass manager is much faster now as well. It used to take about 20min to exit the season pass manager, now it takes 20sec -2 min.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Bah! I'm sick of hearing how great it is! I want it now!


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

I noticed I had folders on my R-10. Never payed attention too much because my grand-sugars use it. So evidently folders has been out on older DVR's before now.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

I will tell you what it added. It added audio drop outs and picture freezes and distotrted video Not to mention the slow motion like movement that pops up as well. All the folders and speed don't mean squat if you cannot watch the dang program you record. I have had to delete about 5 shows since wed's upgrade to 6.3a and not one time before these upgrades did I have a single problem with any recorded shows. I have only had the HR10-250 since July but it has worked great up untill the so call GREAT update. if I were you I would do anything I could to see that you DO NOT get this update. I will be doing most of my HD recording on cable for now.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

redram38 said:


> It added audio drop outs and picture freezes and distotrted video Not to mention the slow motion like movement that pops up as well.


You seem to be very special, no one else has reported a problem like that.

There is always a chance that any upgrade can cause problems on any box, as the upgraded system uses an area of the disc the system was previously not using. If that bit of disc is bad, you have problems.

In this sort of circumstance I do wonder if you could boot off the old system using one of the kickstart codes. (You can search for kickstart.) Or it may be time for a new disk.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

btwyx said:


> You seem to be very special, no one else has reported a problem like that.


Not true. I don't know how you could have missed the "Audio dropouts after 6.3" thread.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> Not true. I don't know how you could have missed the "Audio dropouts after 6.3" thread.


Because I don't have audio drop outs, and the title doesn't say "Video Freezes". Does that describe video freezes as well?


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Yes these problems are being reported by many. I have even tested recording while watching. The problems do not happen while watching live but when I play back the recording they are there.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

At least one remote "IR code" changes: 

Previous to 6.3, you could get to the main menu with IR codes for either "TiVo" or "menu" (the latter from older keysets). Now the "menu" code does nothing, and only the "TiVo" code works.

Not meaningful unless you're using a system-wide universal remote with definable keys (e.g. JP1-type One-for-all remotes like mine, and perhaps others).


----------



## Afergy (Feb 16, 2004)

I've read a few posts and am still unclear how I can get the latest 6.3a software. I have no phone line in my home, will I be able to download software via the coaxial?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Afergy said:


> I've read a few posts and am still unclear how I can get the latest 6.3a software. I have no phone line in my home, will I be able to download software via the coaxial?


It'll come down over the satellite, but is only activated by a phone call. You need to make a phone call.


----------



## jbradway (Sep 30, 2001)

The freezes sound just like the original software upgrade a few years ago. It's probably expedited a hard drive issue that wasn't noticed. My original unit had the same problem after the first upgrade. I had it replaced. It's not the software code itself, it's the process of the upgrade that could hit a bad sector.


----------



## Afergy (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks btwyx! 

Is there an official message from D* or can you direct me to a website that discusses the software upgrade? Is this upgrade going to give the HR10-250 to access MPEG 4?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Afergy said:


> Is this upgrade going to give the HR10-250 to access MPEG 4?


No.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Because I don't have audio drop outs, and the title doesn't say "Video Freezes". Does that describe video freezes as well?


I'm just not sure how you determined that "no one else has reported a problem like that" without even checking. How did you?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I noticed on my unit with the 6.3a that the code thumbs up, down, up, 7, 8 feature in the Now Playing List does not work with the upgrade. Anyone else?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> I'm just not sure how you determined that "no one else has reported a problem like that" without even checking. How did you?


Without even checking what? I've seen no reports which were even close to what redram38 describes, have you? Please provide a link.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Afergy said:


> Thanks btwyx!
> 
> Is there an official message from D* or can you direct me to a website that discusses the software upgrade? Is this upgrade going to give the HR10-250 to access MPEG 4?


http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Without even checking what? I've seen no reports which were even close to what redram38 describes, have you? Please provide a link.


Geesh - read the thread I pointed to. The descriptions are exactly what he describes. Again, if you don't even look, how can say "no one else has reported a problem like that"?

Here, I'll do the work for you since you are too lazy -

From"ptrubey" - "At the end of the audio drop out, video blip and then sound."
From "Chris_h" in response the the above -"You have the exact same symptoms as me."
From "cheer" - "I also experienced some other dropouts where I experienced both video and audio stuttering"
From "cheezmo" - "Ditto what Cheer said up above. No different with 6.3a."
From "Chris_h" again - "have a very deterministic audio dropout failure mode (it is very consistently 8 to 9 seconds, with a video glitch at the end)."
From "josejrp" - "loss of audio for 10 seconds, returning after a video/audio blip."

Need I go on??? They are all saying the same thing "redram38" says. Audio dropouts and picture freezes (or video blips, glitches, stuttering or whatever they want to call it).

Now tell me, how did you determine that no one else reported a problem like that? Can you answer that? I thought not...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> Now tell me, how did you determine that no one else reported a problem like that? Can you answer that? I thought not...


I would not equate a video blip with video freezes and distortion. There's also the slow motion like distortion, which I'm assuming is dropped frames. I would not equate a video blip with a totally unusable product.

I still haven't seen anyting, which to me, matches the discription given. The discription given matches the symptoms a flaking out hard drive, not specific to 6.3a.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

btwyx said:


> I still haven't seen anyting, which to me, matches the discription given.


Only because you don't want to. Some people just can not admit when they are wrong. Obviously that is you. Sad..


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> Only because you don't want to. Some people just can not admit when they are wrong. Obviously that is you. Sad..


You tell me why the descriptios given match? I don't see it.

I've admitted I was wrong plenty of times, when I was wrong. No evidence of this has been presented yet.


----------



## alwayscool (May 10, 2005)

You two arguing on the board makes you look like girls. Please take your disputes to pm's, as you are ruining the thread.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

alwayscool said:


> You two arguing on the board makes you look like girls. Please take your disputes to pm's, as you are ruining the thread.


Personally, I'm trying to discuss what could be a valid point. I'm just getting abuse back.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok sorry about causing an argument. I have come to the conclusion that the HD is indeed bad. I did a clear and delete all and now during playback or watching live the picture will freeze, go blank and the the unit reboots. Has done this 4 times since last night. D* is sending me another HR10 so time will tell if this was indeed the problem. Thx for the help and info on this issue. It's all pretty new to me, so when I read about all the audio drops I just thought this was what was happening to me also. All I know is this, It all started Wed after the update came down, but it could have found a bad sector on the drive when this happened. Thx again

P.S. As I type this my HR10 has been stuck on the Almost There screen for about 15 minutes now. That is what it did when it did the update to 6.3a. It was that way all day, as I found it that way after I came home from work at about 5pm. I don't think D* does updates in the middle of the day but I could be wrong I guess.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

redram38 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the HD is indeed bad.


If you were feeling adventurous, you could try the kickstart code http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941692&&#post3941692 I wonder if Kickstart 52 would be any help.

Sorry, I was a little hard on you earlier, the tone of your post rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

btwyx said:


> If you were feeling adventurous, you could try the kickstart code http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941692&&#post3941692 I wonder if Kickstart 52 would be any help.
> 
> Sorry, I was a little hard on you earlier, the tone of your post rubbed me the wrong way.


Thx I will give it a try and see what happens


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

redram38 said:


> Thx I will give it a try and see what happens


Do it at your own risk, but if the box is hosed already, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

btwyx said:


> If you were feeling adventurous, you could try the kickstart code http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941692&&#post3941692 I wonder if Kickstart 52 would be any help.
> 
> Sorry, I was a little hard on you earlier, the tone of your post rubbed me the wrong way.


I tried this but the red light never changed to yellow. The power light did and I held down the pause button but the light stayed red. I keyed in 52 and I could not see anything happen other than the normal going to Almost there. It did go tp acquiring info from the Sat though. 
Thx again


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

redram38 said:


> I tried this but the red light never changed to yellow.


I did manage to get it to kickstart when I tried, it was a bit tricky though. My post says "I had to keep pressing and releasing the button, not holding it down for it to take effect." I was trying for a 57.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4112169&&#post4112169


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

btwyx, looks like I owe you an apology. I just found it unlikely that his HD went bad at the exact time he got the 6.3 update - especially since his symptoms looked suspiciously like what others were reporting after the upgrade. I thought it would have been more helpfull to point him towards the other thread rather than simply say that he is alone with those kinds of problems. That is why I reacted the way I did.

Sorry - looks like you were right. Subject now dropped by me.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> I just found it unlikely that his HD went bad at the exact time he got the 6.3 update


An update is precisely when your most likely to find a bad HD. The update downloads in an alternate partition and is activated by switching which partition is loaded at startup. If there's a bad sector in that partition, it won't be noticed until a new update is loaded.


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

Besides what other folks have reported seeing, it made my HDMI work again... 

I had been getting the blue high temperature warning screen with my HDMI plugged in since Tuesday of this past week. I had repositioned the TiVo, added a box fan in front of it and rebooted it a bunch of times with both HDMI and/or component video to see what was wrong and eventually realized it happened as soon as the HDMI cable was pluged in (as reported on the forums by many others too).

After the 6.3a upgrade I decided to try once again and this time the HDMI works fine so far (12 hours or so into using it again). 

YMMV


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Interesting.
Wouldn't it be nice if there was an official comprehensive list of enhancements and bugs that were targeted by this update?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

jhimmel said:


> Interesting.
> Wouldn't it be nice if there was an official comprehensive list of enhancements and bugs that were targeted by this update?


Of course that would mean that they would have to officially acknowledge the existence of bugs in a previous version.  
Like that would ever happen.


----------



## sjlush (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry to take us off-topic again, but I'm glad to see everybody is playing nice again. All parties owned up and buried the hatchet. Bickering really is a turn off to many and should be confined to PMs. Keeps me out of a lot of forums. Just wanted to weigh in and say thanks. Most online arguments don't usually end well. This one did. My faith in humanity is restored.

Waiting for my upgrade. Got a teasing message 2 days ago that is was coming. Attached to phone line. Still waiting.


----------



## cdelena (Apr 30, 2004)

They can keep it AFIK.. the audio drop-outs suck. I had guests leave today rather than try to watch football with the broken audio.

There is not one new feature I needed and certainly not worth the video and audio problems introduced.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Cdelena - could you have switched to PCM to get through the game? Or does that not fix your dropouts?


----------



## JasonM17 (Oct 25, 2003)

I received the update about two weeks ago and immediately noticed flakey behavior with respect to what my TiVo was recording and not recording. Beware of this, because you may start missing recordings two weeks after you get the update. 

For example, because I had a Soccer wishlist, I was getting inundated with Spanish language soccer games. This was because the "Channels You Receive" list had been reset to have all channels turned on. I had to manually go through police this list of channels and turn off the Spanish language ones (among others).

Two weeks after the update, I noticed that my recording "To Do List" had whittled down to nothing! Resetting the TiVo did nothing to address this. To fix it, I went through all of my existing Season Passes, chose to change the settings, didn't actually change anything and then hit OK. One by one, all of my shows got added to the To Do list as they should have been. I believe my Wishlists are similarly screwed up but I haven't gone and "reset" them. 

What a horrible software patching experience. It's totally amazing that they didn't catch these bugs. 

Anyway, head's up!


----------

